# Hi I am new here



## aspen (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this board. I am excited to be here. My name is Aspen.
I have a little boy, Kris (3 years) and a little girl Kristi (12 months). I love my maine **** (liberty), quilting and scrapbooking.

Speaking of Scrapbooks, I found a Free program called Easy Made Memories. It looks really fun & easy. It has a lot of free scraps, and you can even add your own voice to it. You can turn the scrapbook into a DVD that you can play on your TV. 

I was thinking what a great Mother’s Day gift it would make. I’m going to make one for my Mom!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Aspen...I'm going to move this thread to Say Meow for you, that is our introduction forum.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aspen!  Please post pictures of your kitty if you can! :wink:


----------



## aspen (Mar 16, 2007)

Your kitty is beautiful


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Who me? Thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Aspen and welcome!! Let's see a pic of YOUR kitty!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the family and petts to Liberty!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Aspen


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to our huge "Cat Forum Family", Aspen & Liberty!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum, Aspen!


----------

